# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Sweet!

## Dennis

My wife's company is paying for us to go to NYC (actually Long Island) to attend a charity event on May 7th. Well stay over and come back on Monday the 9th.

We are looking at The James Hotel in Soho.

Also, for Sunday night dinner, Gotham Bar and Grill and Eleven Madison Park both have availability.

Thoughts?

----------


## amyb

Dennis-11 Madison Park is high on my TO DO list

----------


## Dennis

I booked it for Sunday night.

We'll be in your neighborhood (I think) saturday night.

Sands Point?

----------


## Rosemary

Me too!  Have been once to the Gotham Bar and Grill.  It was lovely.  Had halibut that I am still talking about.

----------


## JEK

> I booked it for Sunday night.



 *You are in for a treat*

----------


## Rosemary

Dang.  The butter!

----------


## marybeth

Hi Dennis,
Congrats on scoring reservations at EMP, we have tried our last few trips but they were booked.

We had a great dinner at Locande Verde a few weeks ago and their brunch is supposed to be wonderful.  Its not too far from your hotel. 
http://locandaverdenyc.com/

We also had an amazing brunch at Maialino that same weekend.  The food was great (esp the baked goods) and the room is very pretty. It looks out over Gramercy Park.
http://www.maialinonyc.com/

Have a great trip.  We are going back for a long weekend soon...

mb

----------


## Theresa

We enjoyed an excellent dinner at Gotham in February.

We wanted to try Locanda Verde, but it was booked.  We'll try again this summer.

----------


## JEK

T,
Go to 11. All the cool kids do.
Enjoy the limited gastronomy on the island for now.
J

----------


## Dennis

So...because May 8th is Mother's Day, 11 is serving a 4-course menu only.

Mothers Day 2011

Hors dOeuvres

Smoked Sturgeon Sabayon and King Crab Lettuce

Asparagus Salad with Bulgur Wheat, Mangalitsa Ham and Egg

John Dory Seared with Smoked Spring Garlic and Crayfish

Spring Lamb Herb Roasted with Lettuce, Morels, and Mustard Seeds

Vacherin Lemon and Basil Parfait, Strawberries and Meringue

Mignardises

150.

Wine Pairings 115.


It doesn't make me tingle. But more importantly, it didn't make Mrs. Mod 3 tingle.

So we will be looking elsewhere.

Suggestions?

----------


## amyb

Ah yes-the Mother's Day special dinners-phooey!!

----------


## Grey

I'm late but can I add my two cents?

Annisa and Jean-Georges

----------


## Dennis

We've done J-G.

annisa looks nice but is booked up.

----------


## marybeth

Hi Dennis,
 I try to keep up on the NYC restaurant scene because we get there several times a year and have so few good places at home.  Chowhound is a good resource for upscale places in Manhattan.

Right now Italian is very popular, especially Micheal White's places (Osterio Morini and Aldea.)  Both Locanda Verde and Maialino serve dinner as well as brunch and are highly recommended.  Scarpetta and Lincoln also get great reviews.

Millesime is a newer French/seafood place that is supposed to be gorgeous.  

More on the trendy side are Corton, WD 40 (like Alinea) and Bouley.

Then there are the classics, Le Bernadin, Per Se, Daniel....

Have fun choosing and let us know where you end up!

----------


## Theresa

Try to squeeze in a stop at Boqueria.  No reservations, but it's worth the wait.  We've enjoyed both lunch and dinner there.

----------


## kristi0119

EMP is a great choice!  I try to "plug" EMP every chance I get (My brother in law is one of their chefs)!  My sister & Mom are eating there next week for their birthdays and I'm so sorry I won't be joining them!  Enjoy!

----------


## elgreaux

Daniel is also a great choice, I think it's the best French restaurant in NYC

----------


## Dennis

So....Eleven West Madison FN Rocks!

----------


## amyb

How was the gala last night?

----------


## Dennis

Honestly, a bore. 

The car dropped us off at 8 and we called him back to be picked up at 9:30. 

Headed back to the city for a late dinner Antique Garage on Mercer then to Pegu Club for great cocktails.

----------


## Dennis

PS: we got the kitchen tour at Eleven. And they made us a custom cocktail/dessert in the kitchen. Met the Sous chef. 

They were fantastic and told us a great story about the restaurants success. 

Think Miles Davis.

----------


## amyb

Nice way to cap off your visit

----------


## JEK

> PS: we got the kitchen tour at Eleven. And they made us a custom cocktail/dessert in the kitchen. Met the Sous chef. 
> 
> They were fantastic and told us a great story about the restaurants success. 
> 
> Think Miles Davis.



  i thought you missed Eleven? Did you have *THE* Forum connection?

----------

